# Growth from 6 months to a Year



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

That's a pretty big pup. He'll probably gain at least twenty pounds. Could surpass 100 pounds. My last female golden seemed to gain 10 pounds a month up to the 80 pound mark. She maxed out at 103 but average adult weight was around 93. Very large for a female golden. She wasn't fat just big. I remember putting her on a diet and she was 89 pounds and the vet told me for her not to lose any more weight. My current male pup Caleb is almost a year old and only weighs around 55 pounds. He's long and lean. Totally different then Ginger.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

My boy hit 70 pounds at 8 months and didn't gain more after that. He gained at least 10 pounds at the six month mark and maybe 3 at the seventh, so you could still see a good bit of growth.

My boy is short but long, and he's lean at 70 pounds.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

It is really hard to know how our dogs will turn out from age 6 months to 1 year. Your boy is good size at 6 months and seems to be moving toward being a larger than "standard" dog. My Bentley was 86.5 lbs at 6 months, 90.0 lbs at 9 months and 96.5 lbs at 1 year. He has always been a very muscular dog and at 18 months is 101 lbs and 27 inches at the withers. I truly hope that he has finished growing. Your boy will probably not be that large but let him be what he can be provided that he gets good exercise and care. It is very important that he has a good diet and vet care. Bentley is still intact and I feel good about my decision not to have him neutered until age 2. :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you readily feel his ribs when you run your hands along his sides without pushing in too much? Is there a tug behind the rib cage when you look at him from above? If there is a "No" answer - then your pup is too heavy. 

My pup was 43 pounds at 6 months old - he is 14 months old now and 68 pounds and holding steady at that weight since he was 12 months old. 

So, you can expect about another 20 - 25 pound weight increase.


----------



## JackBauer (Sep 10, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> Can you readily feel his ribs when you run your hands along his sides without pushing in too much? Is there a tug behind the rib cage when you look at him from above? If there is a "No" answer - then your pup is too heavy.
> 
> My pup was 43 pounds at 6 months old - he is 14 months old now and 68 pounds and holding steady at that weight since he was 12 months old.
> 
> So, you can expect about another 20 - 25 pound weight increase.


Yeah he is definitely not overweight by any means, he gets TONS of exercise and I feed him 2 cups in the morning and 2 in the evening. His dad was 80 lbs at a year old so i was just curious how much more he will grow because he is already nearing that mark.

I'll checks on the things you mentioned just to be sure though! thanks!


----------

